# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Картошка и попкорн - полезнее овощей

## Irina

*Исследователи из лондонского Госпиталя имени святого Георгия составили список суперпродуктов питания, защищающих едока от различных заболеваний.*

В этот список входят как давно известные своей полезностью продукты, так и несколько неожиданные. Кого из нас не раздражают юнцы, пережевывающие целые короба попкорна во время просмотра кинофильма, а оказывается, что это они не едят, а лечатся! Британские ученые считают, что всего 30 граммов воздушной кукурузы содержат столько же полезных веществ, как и порция коричневого риса или блюдо макарон из грубой муки. В попкорне содержится много пищевых волокон, которые поддерживают состояние сытости, снижают уровень холестерина и регулируют уровень глюкозы в крови, улучшают перистальтику кишечника. Хоть и не так много, но в воздушной кукурузе есть и витамины группы В, известные как "витамины бодрости духа".

Далее неожиданно полезным оказалось арахисовое масло. В этом обожаемом детьми продукте содержится много ненасыщенных жиров, пищевых волокон и даже белка. Все эти вещества вместе с фолиевой кислотой в этом масле защищают организм от заболеваний кишечника, рака толстой кишки и сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний. Беременным, кстати, нужно увеличивать дневную дозу фолиевой кислоты, необходимой для формирования красных кровяных телец. Один бутерброд с арахисовым маслом следует съедать через день.

Консервированная фасоль содержит особенно много растительного белка, железа и кальция. Как и арахисовое масло, этот продукт полезен беременным женщинам, так как железо является абсолютно необходимым элементом для кроветворения. Фасоль в томатном соусе также важна, поскольку в помидорах много ликопина - антиоксидантного каротиноида, который снижает риск сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний и рака простаты.

Очень полезен мармелад, в нем много противоракового пектина и антиоксидантов, причем в одном грамме мармелада содержится в 20 раз больше антиоксидантов, чем в традиционном апельсиновом соке.

Много калия, необходимого сердечникам, содержится в картофеле сорта Рассет Бёрбанк. В России этот американский сорт, получаемый даже с использованием генной модификации, разрешен к употреблению в пищу и используется в основном для приготовления чипсов и в столовых "Макдоналдс".

Нашим украинским братьям, а особенно их славящимся своими кулинарными способностями сестрам будет приятно узнать, что свиные шкварки не просто являются бытовым наркотиком, но и полезны! В них много белка и моно- и полиненасыщенных жирных кислот, предупреждающих сердечно-сосудистые заболевания. Те же кислоты, а также белки, кальций, железо, магний, антиоксиданты, витамины группы В и Е в значительных количествах обнаруживаются в пасте "Нутелла".

Во Франции сыр подают на десерт, и оказывается, что это совершенно правильно с точки зрения диетологии. Кусочек чеддера после основной еды восстанавливает во рту правильную кислотность среды. К тому же чеддер богат фосфором, цинком, рибофлавином (витамин В2) и витамином А, а также содержит много кальция. И наконец, высокую оценку заслужил у британских ученых любимый у нас хрен, в котором много витамина С и глюкозинолатов, являющихся диджестивами (улучшают пищеварение). Кроме того, они подавляют рост раковых клеток и улучшают функции печени.

Кстати, о британских ученых. Существует мнение, что большинство нелепых и уморительных открытий делают именно в туманном Альбионе. По этому поводу в интернете имеется даже несколько веселых сайтов. Мы не сомневаемся, что данный перечень сверхпродуктов составлен британскими учеными верно, однако при наличии каких-либо заболеваний стоит сначала все же обратиться к врачу, а не начинать поедать в умопомрачительных количествах шкварки с хреном или попкорн с арахисовым маслом.

----------

